# M&M Hobby Center HO Layout



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

M&M Hobby Center in Houston closed last Sunday and the future of their large HO layout is in serious question 

They had two previous buyers for it, but both backed out when they realized that the entire monster of a layout (aprox. 8'x16') was built in-place with massive amounts of plaster and couldn't be taken out any of the doors or even disassembled. Everything on the layout was cemented down to stay.

Very tentatively, the plan is to donate the layout to Texas Children's Hospital... assuming that their landlord allows them to remove the entire front glass facade of the building so that the entire unit can be taken out in one piece with a forklift and put into a truck. Cross your fingers.

The alternative will be that their landlord will smash up the layout and dumpster it. If that happens, I'll try and rescue some of the buildings and minor decorations but even that is going to be iffy at best.

Anyway... I went in Sunday to scrounge around in the dusty corners and take some final photographs. So, here in all of its final remaining glory, are the pics of their HO layout.


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are the rest of the pics


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That thing is huge...and beautiful.

Is there no way to cut it apart in such
a way that it can be put back together
after moving? I know that would cause
damage but it could be repaired.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Truly an excellent layout. The scenery and weathering on the buildings is amazing. What a shame that it might be destroyed!!! Sure hope the donation to the Children's Hospital works out......


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Truly a good looking layout. Hopefully the donation to the Children's Hospital will work out. It's unfortunate that the layout is going to be dismantled in this manner. Hope you can salvage some items if it decided that it is going to be thrown away. What a shame.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Any update on this layout?


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I knew the guy who built it. Damn is he an impressive model maker.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sad Times!!*

Too bad that another Hobby Shop has left us but that layout would certainly bring joy to young kids and their parents...and maybe appreciation to new Model Railroaders in the Houston area!! I downloaded Pics because that thing is a work of art!! Please keep us posted and thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------

